# Gen 3 or 4 G23



## arhcery12 (May 6, 2011)

I think I've narrowed down my search for my first handgun to the glock. Is it just personal preference between which generation or is the gen 4 alot better? I have heard though of some problems with the gen 4, do these exist? I really leaning towards the gen 4 because I'm left handed but I just don't know. By the way the gun will be used for home defense.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't have any first hand experience with the 4th Gen Glocks but I've been doing some re-search on them. 

It sounds like the .40cal Glocks are running just fine while the 9mm's have had a some issues. But there have also been some reports back that "their" 9mm glock has been trouble free.


If your interested in the Gen 4 Glock 23 for the reasons you stated. I'd feel comfortable enough to get one with the re-search I've done. But as DJniner has mentioned threads on other the 3rd Gen Glocks have been around for quite a while and have a very good reputation.


----------



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't know about any issues with the Gen4, but I do know that I love my Gen3. Actually, I held and looked over a buddies Gen4, and it felt a bit better in the hand than my Gen3. New features are nice, but IMHO not worth trading up for. With that said, I'd say give the Gen4 a try. Don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## austinguy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Get the Gen 4. Less recoil than Gen 3 and better grip. The Gen 4 "problems" were only with the 9mm's.


----------



## SPRSkip (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a gen 3 G23 and gen 4 G23. Love the gen 4 and have probably 5000 rounds through it with not one problem.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Differences are minimal, 

If you can get a g23 3rd gen for less than a g23 4th, do that and save yourself alittle money and free from worry


----------

